# Clinic fees - using more than one clinic for embryo transfer



## Karen2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

We are hoping to use two clinics for our host surrogate's embryo transfer.  Our embryos are down in london, so our surrogate has really kindly agreed to use the london clinic for the initial consultation, treatment plan and the embryo transfer itself.

To save her making unnecessary trips down to london, we want to use a clinic nearer to her for the monitoring scans.  I spoke to St Judes in Wolverhampton and they said they could do the scans and quoted somewhere between £150 and £175(can't remember the precise figure) for each scan which we were happy with.  I have just contacted them again to discuss the possibility of our surrogate having her implications counselling there as well, and it came out in that conversation that even for the monitoring scans they will also require our surrogate to have an initial consultation at the cost of an additional £100.

I was a bit taken aback as they did not mention this in our first conversation - and when I asked why I hadn't been told that they said "we would have told you when you tried to book the scan"

I asked them to email me with the amounts they would charge, and what exactly would be covered so that there is no further confusion and they said they would, but they haven't.

I don't understand why our surrogate would need to have a consultation if St Judes are simply doing the scans - and I feel that they are taking advantage.

Has anyone else had a similar experience..........are they taking advantage or is this normal and should I just accept it and pay up?  I don't find the woman I have been speaking to at St Judes to be very helpful.

I don't want to sound mean - and to be honest in the big scheme of things an additional £100 is not going to make much difference - but their attitude is making me distrust them.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks
Karen


----------

